# Internet expoler 5.0 or above



## ajeaje (Aug 7, 2006)

I have a troubel with a program called Huldt Lillevik. 
When i install it by the exe file on cd the instalation works fine. 
When i use Wise package studio and reformed it to a msi file for distrubition it stop at det first picture and tells me that i need Internet Expoler 5.0 or above. I have XP with 6.0 so that should not be the problem. 
can it have something with the msi package to do? In wise i havent did anything with the program so i should be exactly the same as in exe version. 

Thank to anyone that have a idea about this. 

Best regards 

_____________________________

Andreas Jeksrud


----------

